
Money with an Expiration Date - DrAwdeOccarim
https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2019/08/27/754323652/the-strange-unduly-neglected-prophet
======
gus_massa
[Hi from Argentina!] I was going to propose to use ARG$ pesos but

> _At 24 [1886?], he moved to Buenos Aires, Argentina, where he worked as an
> importer and manufacturer and did well for himself._

The people with enough money can invest it in land, a hotel, an apartment or
other asset. Poor people that can only save US$100 per month are doomed if
they can't change the monopoly money for real money.

------
aurizon
The concept has value. It needs to be discussed. Wages can be paid with money
with different expiry dates. Say you get $1000 a month, with $500 in 30 day
cash. $250 in 90 day cash and $150 one year and $100 permanent. Best way to
handle it is with a tiered debit card, so people could use the short term cash
for food rent and items on the basisof useit or lose it. The 90 day and annual
could accumulate. You might be able to roll one type over for another period
for a fee - say 5% for 30 day. 10% for 90 day and 15% annual. This would act
as an impetus to spend money so other people in the economy benefit. The use
of debit cards would allow the money to be refreshed so the merchant gets 30
day money on day 25 it is now 30 day money fresh in his hands. A huge sea of
data, but easy for an accounting system to handle. The concept needs to be
brainstormed but I think a viable economy would work with the correct
settings.

~~~
TCR19
Couldn't this lead to unneeded waste? Let's say of that $500 30 day, I only
needed $400.00 of it to cover my needs. I'm left with either the choice of
paying essentially a "tax" to convert it to a longer period or spend on
products I don't need. We already have a lot of consumer waste that, in part,
has led to major environmental issues. I worry a policy like this could
exasperate the issue.

